# easiest way to tie up on the trail?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Just wondering what all do when you want to take a break from the trail and tie up your horse. Do you keep a halter on under the bridle, maybe a rope halter? Do you just carry it on you and take the bridle off, then put the halter on? This is probably a really basic question for all of you, but as someone fairly inexperienced, I thought I would ask. 

Also, what do you do if you want to let your horse graze? Or do you just not let them graze? Obviously, you don't want to tie them so they have a lot of hanging lead rope they might get their legs caught in. Was thinking of carrying a haynet and hanging it from a tree to keep my horse busy. 

The reason I ask is that I like to paint "en plein air" (outdoors) and I hope to do some this summer on some trails. So I would be stopping and painting for about 1.5 hours. I'd like to figure out a way to keep my horse happy during that time so I don't have to keep checking on him.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Under a western bridle, we leave the halter on. English, it must be carried...but you are going to need to carry paint supplies, so you will need good sized saddle bags, and have room for a halter and lead!

Forgot the other part....

My horses get to eat when I pull off to the side of the trail, stop, and say, "Get a bite". I always encourage eating, because they may be used for endurance races. If they were tied on the trail, it would be high enough that they could not eat.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

If you want your horse to graze, a ground picket using either a halter, neck rope, or collar would work. But, you would need to train your horse not to get tangled. Or you could train your horse to stand patiently while tied. 

Personally, I put a bridle over a halter and fasten a lead rope to the pommel if I'm planning on tying while on the trail.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've done both but prefer to carry the halter rather than leave it on. As for why it just seems to me my horse is happier not having both on his head at the same time.

At break time I normally either hold onto the lead or tie off to a tree depending on the situation. If you are taking long breaks where there is feed then consider training them to being staked out. This is something it's better to train them to at home first.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a snap bridle... go from bridle to halter and back to bridle easily.

Quick Change HALTER BRIDLE with Snap on Browband made from BETA BIOTHANE (Solid Colored) | COLORS:blue, red, black | SIZES:large, small, mini from TwohorseTack.com


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

I keep my halter on under the bridle. I go on pretty long rides, often all day. I don't want to tie up with my reins so I like to keep a halter. When I tie and take a break, I take the bridle off. 









I usually hang, tie, my lead rope from the horn.









My horses don't seem to mind having both on at the same time.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

when I worked in the cattle industry and we stopped for lunch etc. most people would just tie their horse to a tree or an rail (if we stopped near yards) by the bridle reins. Me personally, I think that should be a flogging offence, so if I ride with a bridle (snaffle bit in it) I always have a rope halter under it with the lead rope tucked under my belt. otherwise I tend to mostly use a hackamore so it has the lead rope anyway. If I ride with a full bridle I will have a bosalita and lead on it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

1. I agree, it's a flogging offense for 98% of the horse owners on this forum to tie a horse with its bridle reiins..

I had well seasoned horses and I never did that. Ranch horses that are used for hours on end, every day are the only horses I might trust to tie with reins, like you see in the western movies. <<<some people tend to forget movies are not reality and common sense goes out the window

2. I carried my halter and took the bridle off but again, I had well seasoned horses that I knew Incould trust not to wiggle their head away from me; even then I kept the lead rope looped around someone's neck until I had the head gear changed over.

3. I did not tie low so the horse could graze. It's too easy for a horse to get tangled in his own rope so they need watched a lot more - there goes your painting concentration out the window. Most of the time, when we stopped for lunch there wasn't any decent place for a horse to eat. They need water a lot more than they need a few blades of grass.

I taught Duke and Rusty to drink out of a water bottle when I lived in the Low Desert and there weren't any creeks to drink from.

IMHO Harley doesn't need to graze either. If you're going to paint, tie him high so you can set up your painting things and concentrate on that.

4. I know a few folks who use a halter/bridle combo for this reason. I never did because I think all that bulk is ugly, lol, and I didn't need it with my horses.

It is, however, a safe way to be able to tie a horse without worrying about it getting away, in between taking one thing off and putting the other on.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We also ride with a regular nylon halter under the bridle and tie a lead on the saddle to carry it. If we decide to graze, we'll just hand graze for a few minutes before or after our break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I just ride in my halter. The reins are a 14' lead rope, so when I stop I untie one end. If I'm taking a lunch break I might sit in a nice patch of grass and hold one end of the lead. Otherwise I'll tie high.

When I was a kid, tying by the reins was a flogging offense, literally. Well, I never got the belt for it, because I never did it. Dad made it pretty clear that wasn't one of the options.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all! I may try a simple rope halter under the bridle for those rides.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't ride with a halter under or over a bridle especially in hot weather when horses are already being tormented by flies, its just asking for sore rubbed patches
You can tie a lightweight halter and lead rope around your waist if you don't have a way to attach it to the saddle


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Thanks all! I may try a simple rope halter under the bridle for those rides.


Unless Harley is very used to a rope halter, I wouldn't use one. Some horses that aren't used to the slightly different pressure of rope halters might go ballistic with one.

When you get to your tying up tree, you could slip a traditional halter over top the bridle, then tie him with the lead rope, leaving the reins over his neck or removing them <<<<< can't beat quick release snaps on reins for a lot of reasons

You would have to try the halter on (over the bridle) at home to be sure there are enough holes in the halter to extend it for a comfortable fit.

As someone else commented, you will need a bigger set of saddlebags to carry your painting things, so the halter & lead rope would easily fit in there, too.

If you will be using an English saddle, that will limit your paint things to being carried in a cantle bag or a knapsack on your back and you will have to have D rings on the saddle to tie everything.

Don't worry about Harley - at his age I doubt he has had too sheltered a life and probably knows more about hauling things around than you:loveshower:


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Halter bridle combo. My oldest dd has a lovely one from Two horse tack.

I dot have one yet so I have a rope halter under my bridle.

Another dd rides in a bosal, we have always tied with that as the horse behaves himself.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Horses used to being staked out don't get tangled in the rope, they learn to work around the rope. That's why you practice at home first. Here's a quick article: https://www.outfitterssupply.com/russon/picketing-stock.asp

In addition to this you can feed the first 6 foot of rope through an old stiff hose which helps with tangling but it's not quite as easily packed. Anyway, I like to go horse packing so letting your horse graze is a must. As such you learn things other than tie them up to a tree for a few hours. Admittedly I don't let my horse graze on just day trips but then I also don't stop long enough to bother doing it. They get 5 minute breaks along where there's grass they can eat while I sit on their back. Lunch is maybe 30 minutes tied to a tree.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We ride at a lot of state parks and they do not allow grazing off the trails. At those times that we need to stop for lunch or for other reasons we either ride with a tie down and just unclip it from the girth and hold onto our horses or carry a lead rope and halter in a cantle bag. We do not ride with lead ropes attached to halters as they get snagged on tree branches etc. We do ride at a rather large park (it is a 20 mile all day ride) and each of us has a feed bag that our horses can wear when we stop to eat lunch. We usually pack in a few pounds of alfalfa or beet pellets.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

So, I have this mental image of you going down the trail with a stuffed hay net bouncing off one side and all your painting gear bouncing off the other. I don't know about you, but I would not be able to get that painting back to the truck without making a smudgy mess. I'd suggest a good phone or camera and paint whatever scene when you get home.
Those trail, bridle/halter combos are a good thing if you need to stop and tie for a while. Or tie a halter and lead behind your saddle. I'd hand graze the horse for a few minutes and then let him rest tied to a tree.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Unless Harley is very used to a rope halter, I wouldn't use one. Some horses that aren't used to the slightly different pressure of rope halters might go ballistic with one.
> 
> When you get to your tying up tree, you could slip a traditional halter over top the bridle, then tie him with the lead rope, leaving the reins over his neck or removing them <<<<< can't beat quick release snaps on reins for a lot of reasons
> 
> ...


Ok, didn't realize rope halters felt so different to horses. So maybe the easiest is to bring his regular halter and slip it on over his bridle as you say. I think the idea of grazing is too much of a hassle for now. I would not want him to get his legs tangled - that would really stress me out. I can find him a nice, shady spot so he can just nap while I paint.

I haven't yet figured out how to carry all my stuff out. I just wanted to start going on trails and tying him up for a few minutes to get him used to it. I don't plan on painting just yet, but I might bring a sketch book. I can carry all my paint gear in a backpack (that's how I usually do it and can snowshoe for an hour with it on my back), but I'd prefer to put the weight on Harley rather than myself since it does get hard on the back and shoulders. Or, when horse # 2 comes along, I may pony her along to carry my gear (and get them both used to the trails). I'm sure I'll be back to ask a bunch more questions when I get to that point!

I would consider getting a western saddle for trails. It would also be nice to have one on hand for when less experienced people (like my daughter's friends) want to sit on one of our horses. It makes them feel better to be able to hold onto the pommel.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> So, I have this mental image of you going down the trail with a stuffed hay net bouncing off one side and all your painting gear bouncing off the other. I don't know about you, but I would not be able to get that painting back to the truck without making a smudgy mess. I'd suggest a good phone or camera and paint whatever scene when you get home.
> Those trail, bridle/halter combos are a good thing if you need to stop and tie for a while. Or tie a halter and lead behind your saddle. I'd hand graze the horse for a few minutes and then let him rest tied to a tree.


Hahaha... yes, I want to avoid too much stuff bouncing around. 

The idea of plein air painting is to paint on location. Photos are not the same. There are so many colours in nature that cannot be captured on camera. But don't worry, I have a compact paintbox that includes a wet panel carrier - I can slide the wet painting right into a little slot, close the box securely and it won't budge. Otherwise, how would I go painting on showshoes carrying all my gear on my back? I've been doing this for over a decade so that part is the least of my worries. My hope is to be able to combine both my passions and discover new locations. There may even be a horse in my paintings once in a while! 

I may end up investing in a bridle/halter combo, but first I will try just using his regular bridle and halter.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I enjoy painting and I enjoy riding my horses but I tend to keep the two separate
I don't think my horses would appreciate being tied to a tree being harassed by flies and all the other biting bugs while I sat for an hour or more painting


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I enjoy painting and I enjoy riding my horses but I tend to keep the two separate
> I don't think my horses would appreciate being tied to a tree being harassed by flies and all the other biting bugs while I sat for an hour or more painting


But they get harassed by flies and biting bugs all day long when they're in the pasture. Naturally, I'd put bug spray on before we left. 

I can think of no better way to spend the day. But of course, I wouldn't head out when the bugs are at their worst. Nothing I hate more than getting bugs in my paint!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't let others deter you from trying this out  It sounds like a peaceful way to spend the afternoon.

Your horse will be content no matter what if there are things to snack on nearby.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Don't let others deter you from trying this out  It sounds like a peaceful way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> Your horse will be content no matter what if there are things to snack on nearby.


My goal is to try it a few times this summer, starting in locations nearby so if something happens and Harley gets loose, we're not far from the barn. I'm sure I'll learn from each trip and want to change things up every time. Lots of people do it out west, but I've yet to actually talk to someone who has done it. Not really any different than going camping or going on a long trail ride and having to stop for lunch or something. My painting gear is actually very lightweight as I bought a new paintbox so I can go on longer hikes with it. My goal is to keep the weight under 7 lbs. 

When I have a successful outing, I'll post pictures of our adventure!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

jaydee said:


> I enjoy painting and I enjoy riding my horses but I tend to keep the two separate
> I don't think my horses would appreciate being tied to a tree being harassed by flies and all the other biting bugs while I sat for an hour or more painting



We've gone on all day 20-30 mile rides. We have always taken nearly an hour for lunch, just to enjoy the scenery and smell horse sweat while eating our favorite non-spoiling sandwich.

Carry a couple paper towels to hastily wipe the excess sweat off Harley's nether parts and his face.

Carry a big can of Deep Woods OFF! That way both the horse and the human can be sprayed.

We have ridden with the horse wearing a fly mask with ears and would put that back on the horse after the halter went in for tying.

I was a hardcore-slide-the-horse-on-its-butt-down-the-hill. I have always carried things in a Knapsack on my back because I very rarely used a saddle. If it comes down to picking something for my comfort or for the horse, my horse always wins. Water, Lip gloss, cell phone, and a gun are pretty much all I really need but Excedrin and a sandwich are also nice trail perks


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds like your art kit is up to the challenge. As noted, tying out for a couple of hours is no big deal. One thing I'll mention, is whatever carrying set up you use, make sure things are balanced from side to side. Even a little bit more weight on one side or the other will affect how your rig rides. When packing in odd bits of camping gear, I've even resorted to putting a rock or two on one side to make sure things ride evenly.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

So, after all of the comments, what decision have you come up with?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

goneriding said:


> So, after all of the comments, what decision have you come up with?


I've decided to bring a halter along and just put it on over his bridle. I may take the reins off so they're not in the way. I think it will take some trial and error to figure out what works for us, but I'm going to start by just going out for short rides as soon as all the ice has melted and just tie him for a few minutes until he gets used to the idea. Even now, I'm tying him to trees around the barn so I can brush him outside (he's shedding like crazy). At first he was a little jittery, but now he just relaxes and kind of dozes. I take my time and walk around a bit, always keeping an eye on him, but he seems ok with it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Sounds like your art kit is up to the challenge. As noted, tying out for a couple of hours is no big deal. One thing I'll mention, is whatever carrying set up you use, make sure things are balanced from side to side. Even a little bit more weight on one side or the other will affect how your rig rides. When packing in odd bits of camping gear, I've even resorted to putting a rock or two on one side to make sure things ride evenly.


^This. Very important to balance out your load. If it's not balanced it can throw off your rig which in turn throws you off which in turn throws off your horse. This will lead to discomfort and possibly a chiropractor visit for the both of you. Generally I load both sides of my saddle bags then hold them up on the edge of my hand to test balance. If I can't shift the contents around to balance it out I'll start grabbing handy rocks. Don't forget as you use the contents to repack.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

This sounds like such a great way to spend the day! And I'm sure your horse will enjoy the outing as much as you will. You'll have to let us know how you make out. And you will find a routine that works best for you & your horse when tying him on the trail.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I keep my halter on under my bridle. I had a halter/bridle combo for a while but hated the way of putting the bit in so when my horse broke it I didn't replace it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I always keep a halter under my bridle so that I can tie if I need to.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Hobbles, I love them and it is so easy to teach a horse/mule to wear them. Unfortunately, some learn that they can move pretty quickly with them on and that requires a three way hobble. 

I always keep a set of hobbles attached to my saddle.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

A highline is great over long time tie outs.

We use it for overnights. Saves the trees from the horses destroying roots and bark.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I always leave a halter on. So I occasionally tie to trees. 
I also frequently carry Hobbles and usually hobble the horses during lunch and let them graze.


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes bring a hay net is a good idea. I have a halter bridle that I use when I stop. I also bring a halter and lead if I need one. With grazing I would just let just enough that he can eat but not get legs caught in. ( I know it is kinda hard! ) But are some halter bridles https://www.google.com/#q=Halter+bridles and this is the one I have Amazon.com: Triple E Nylon Padded Halter Trail Bridle Royal: Sports & Outdoors. I also have barrel reins something like this https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...RJGkFSyQs72PoDr6Ua_ofTsREM3wIie8-khoC1_vw_wcB but these might work as like a lead rope Triple E Nylon Braided Trail Rein - Statelinetack.com.
Also trail bridles https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=Trail+bridle. Also trail bridles https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=Trail+bridle.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

wbwks said:


> Hobbles, I love them and it is so easy to teach a horse/mule to wear them. Unfortunately, some learn that they can move pretty quickly with them on and that requires a three way hobble.


The first time I tried putting hobbles on my big guy, I stupidly didn't restrain my little horse. The little troublemaker suddenly decided to head for the hills and my big guy took off after him. He took all of two awkward steps before he shifted into a modified gallop moving his front legs together. About 50 yards later he broke the steel ring on one of the hobbles.

If you want to introduce your horse to hobbles, do a better job than I did.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Joel Reiter said:


> The first time I tried putting hobbles on my big guy, I stupidly didn't restrain my little horse. The little troublemaker suddenly decided to head for the hills and my big guy took off after him. He took all of two awkward steps before he shifted into a modified gallop moving his front legs together. About 50 yards later he broke the steel ring on one of the hobbles.
> 
> If you want to introduce your horse to hobbles, do a better job than I did.


I don't think I'm quite ready to try hobbles... that sounds dangerous!


----------



## bowhunt72 (Aug 23, 2015)

I love my halter bridles. Very convenient, since there's no switching back and forth. I have several nice leather ones, along with the cheaper nylon, and they're all I use on my trail horse. Putting in the bit and connecting it to the halter takes a little getting used to, but just a different motion, not insurmountable. I always carry lead ropes in my saddlebags for both horses when we trail ride, as a "just in case" or for taking a lunch break.

For longer stops, maybe try one of the small highline kits. Haven't had reason to use one myself, but they appear handy.


----------



## horseboy1 (Mar 29, 2014)

We leave a halter under the bridle. I sometimes just tie the lead rope around my horse's neck (never had any trouble) or keep it in the saddle bag.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

My 2 cents

If you want to use a rope halter, just get him used to it now before you need it.

Depending on the trail - over here a lot of forestry has poison laid down for possums, so we have to be very careful about where to let them graze. It may not be a problem in your area, but it would pay to know.

On a trek we did a few years ago one of the guys lost his horse to the poison. It was horrifying how fast it worked.

I ride english. I will put a halter on with the bridle if I'm not carrying a pack, but take off any nosebands.


----------

